# Weaving- Dressing the loom



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Rolling warp on to the back beam is my favourite stage. I warp front to back so at this point heddles are threaded and reed is sleyed and I'm very near to testing the warp. An experiment this as Ive used lots of leftovers with little regard to colour. There might be problems to come as the wool isn't all exactly the same weight. Wish me luck!


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh have fun!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Enjoy! Love the colors!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

It should be fine. Look up the weaving called thin and thick. Love the abstractness of the colors. Hope to see finished product.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Have fun with it. I like the colors they look Happy.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Wow, a lot a work before one actually weaves!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Weaving projects with a variety of colors looks like an adventure. Looking forward to seeing your progress on this project.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

That will be lovely. Will you use black weft?


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

BirchPoint said:


> That will be lovely. Will you use black weft?


I'm trying a dark red weft which works well with some of the warp colours, but not all. Might try with white to give a lighter look - hadn't thought of black so thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I have done this with my stash, and wove in black, the colors just pop out! Enjoy!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice warp, great colors. Looks like a fun project.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

It looks like a great way to use up odds and ends. What do you plan to make?


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Babalou said:


> It looks like a great way to use up odds and ends. What do you plan to make?


The obvious thing would be scarves with nice twisted fringes to show up the warp colours but I'm going to wait until it comes off the loom and is fulled before deciding. It might make bags or panels in a waistcoat or jacket - there should be at least 3 metres in length.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

GrannyMo said:


> The obvious thing would be scarves with nice twisted fringes to show up the warp colours but I'm going to wait until it comes off the loom and is fulled before deciding. It might make bags or panels in a waistcoat or jacket - there should be at least 3 metres in length.


A lot of options!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

It will be lovely!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Should be very interesting!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Looked Good.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh, this looks like fun! Please be sure to post the final product - I can't wait to see what it turns into.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes- please do post the finished product.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Beautiful! Thank you for sharing a photo at this stage in the process. The process of making things is, to me, the most wonderful part of any project.


----------

